# Drives & Controllers Terminology 4 Beginners



## EV2323 (Jun 7, 2012)

So are Drives & Controllers the same thing??
A beginner question, but maybe one only the most experienced would be able to answer.
And one of those ?s that's hard to search for an answer to.
Thanks


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Drives and *motor* controllers are the same thing, generally speaking. "Drive" is more of an industrial term while "motor controller" is more of a DIY EV term.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

EV2323 said:


> So are Drives & Controllers the same thing??


Sometimes  It depends on the context. When speaking of electronic motor controllers, often the two words are used interchangeably. But you can get into trouble if you assume it to be universally true.


----------



## EV2323 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies & clarifications.
>>"Drive" is more of an industrial term while "motor controller" is more of a DIY EV term.

Would SOME industrial "Drives" make good "Controllers" for EVs?
For example this Square D Drive ' Motor Controller:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330947415261?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
It has an adjustable output frequency, which I'm guessing is how it controls motor speed. And seems to have some feedback lines which might be usable for speed control (rather than its control pad).

Thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

EV2323 said:


> Would SOME industrial "Drives" make good "Controllers" for EVs?
> For example this Square D Drive ' Motor Controller:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330947415261?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> It has an adjustable output frequency, which I'm guessing is how it controls motor speed. And seems to have some feedback lines which might be usable for speed control (rather than its control pad).


Maybe. Some is an operative word. And even some will typically require extensive modification or an unusual EV configuration. There are several threads currently active about the subject.

The example you list is for 460VAC so would require about a 700VDC source, which amounts to a lot of battery cells to manage. And for EV propulsion, you need torque control, not speed control. Off the shelf, most industrial drives don't offer torque control. Higher end ones do. 

Then some amount of repackaging is typically required for mobile suitability.

Adaptation of an industrial drive is not a wise choice for a novice DIYer.

Regards,

major


----------



## EV2323 (Jun 7, 2012)

>> There are several threads currently active about the subject.
Are those threads about specific industrial drives?
Just search here for industrial drives?

>> Adaptation of an industrial drive is not a wise choice for a novice DIYer.
So just stick with drives ' motors made for EV conversion?
Or are there decent ' realistic options for "surplus" components?
Thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

EV2323 said:


> >> There are several threads currently active about the subject.
> Are those threads about specific industrial drives?
> Just search here for industrial drives?


Unfortunately they are mixed in all over the place and I don't know how to search them  Maybe start a thread asking for it  Below is what I consider to be the only real success documented on this board and Eric was an exceptional DIYer who now works for Tesla.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/converting-2001-passat-15363.html 
A few other members have gotten EVs to drive using industrial drives but they are pretty rough installations mostly still in process. 



EV2323 said:


> >> Adaptation of an industrial drive is not a wise choice for a novice DIYer.
> So just stick with drives ' motors made for EV conversion?
> Or are there decent ' realistic options for "surplus" components?


It's your choice. If you want AC then buy a package (motor and controller) for EVs. With DC you can pick and choose motor and controller and look at surplus motors. Best to stick with EV purpose built controllers.


----------

